# Need to "clean up" shared folders



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

In the past both of my Dell Laptops running Windows 7 via a router and belonging to HOMEGROUP, have been able to share files back and forth - with the ability to read/write. All of a sudden, one of the laptops (call it #1) was not able to find the shared files of the other laptop (call it #2.) However it worked the other way (#2 could find #1). I did all kinds of research, checked they both still belonged to the Homegroup, sharing was "on", discover network was "on", permissions were "full", etc. I couldn't get anything to work - when I saw a suggestion that I sign off the Homegroup on both computers, set up a new Homegroup, and try again. I did this and still didn't have any luck - then decided to reboot both laptops. OK - - now I have sharing between both computers. BUT - on Computer #1 - the shared folders are like doubled. I have 4 libraries that are shared - Documents, Music, Video, Pictures, and the listed are all the 6 folders that I made sure were set to sharing - but Documents, Pictures, Music, are duplicates of the "library". I'm afraid to change any settings for fear that I'll lose what I finally gained. So my questions is - how can I clean this up so libraries and individual folders are not both shown? If you are confused by this - sorry! I've been going in circles 1/2 the day trying to get it work in the first place. I'd rather have doubles than not have the shared folders available at all - but I also like a clean workspace.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest removing all shares where you see double and make only one share.

When you run into issues like this suspect whatever firewall software you are running including the windows firewall.


----------

